# CheeseMonger Fuzz



## K Pedals (Oct 28, 2019)

Got this done today...
Sounds just like my JHS one...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 28, 2019)

It's perfect. That's a lotta diodes! I love that color combo. Is that Tayda glowing orange?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 28, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> It's perfect. That's a lotta diodes! I love that color combo. Is that Tayda glowing orange?


Yep...
Glowing orange...
I got a burnt orange I’m gonna try when my purple mini chicken heads get in...


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 28, 2019)

Very tidy, love the purple and orange combo.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 28, 2019)

twebb6778 said:


> Very tidy, love the purple and orange combo.


Yeah the original had the purple and orange color scheme but it had black knobs


----------



## Barry (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Very nice!  That box looks like it glows in the dark.  Which switch settings do you like?  Is that really based on a JHS pedal?  It looks too original for something from them.  Who knows what Q3 does?


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

What type rotary switch?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice!  That box looks like it glows in the dark.  Which switch settings do you like?  Is that really based on a JHS pedal?  It looks too original for something from them.  Who knows what Q3 does?


I like the last one... the gated fuzz setting...
It’s based on a Lovetone pedal...
JHS just cloned the Lovetone big cheese pedal... 
not sure about q3:..


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What type rotary switch?


Smallbear:
http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/rotary-switch-miniature-2p4t/


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice!  That box looks like it glows in the dark.  Which switch settings do you like?  Is that really based on a JHS pedal?  It looks too original for something from them.  Who knows what Q3 does?



Not 100% on its specific function but it’s the one you can kinda starve with the trimmer for the gated fuzz tones in “cheese” mode


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice looking clean build !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Q3 is wired as a diode.  I guess Lovetone ran out of diodes.


----------



## Joshdrain (Nov 14, 2019)

I just finished this build and it sounds great!  The one question I have is exactly what the trim pot is meant to control.  Is it biasing or saturation or something entirely different?


----------



## Joshdrain (Nov 14, 2019)

After looking through the schematic it looks pretty clear that it is saturation associated to the fuzz control.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

That's right.  I had to run a sim to see everything it did.  In Cheese mode, FUZZ becomes a gain _and _a bias control. As FUZZ is turned CW, the gain goes up, but also Q1 moves toward cutoff and Q2 toward saturation. The trimmer sets how far you have to turn FUZZ before Q1 cuts off and Q2 saturates. Since the point at which saturation/cutoff happens depends on the Vbe and hFE of Q1, the trimmer lets us compensate for variations in the parts.


----------

